# Netgear Problem mit TeleDat 300 Lan Modem



## aNero (5. August 2004)

*Plötzlich nurnoch 1Mbps per WLan*

Hallo,
Ganz plötzlich krieg ich, wie im Tietel schon gesagt nur noch 1Mbps empfang rein, vorher lief es mit 54Mbps problemlos.


----------

